# Orange Beach fitness trainer accused of selling steroids



## mugzy (Jul 14, 2015)

A federal grand jury will hear the case against an Orange Beach fitness trainer accused of distributing thousands of dollars worth of anabolic steroids over the course of two years, according to court records.

Thomas Daniel Williams, 44, is accused of importing steroids from China and the Ukraine for distribution in Orange Beach and Gulf Shores, according to a complaint filed on June 29 in the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of Alabama.

From February 2012 to July 2014, investigators said Williams transferred more than $17,000 to China and $610 to the Ukraine to purchase steroids for distribution on the Gulf Coast.

FBI Special Agent Ketrick Kelley started investigating Williams in January 2014. A confidential informant claimed Williams sold steroids, cocaine and hydrocodone, among other substances, Kelley wrote in an affidavit filed in court with the complaint.

Three months later, Kelley recovered an empty bottle of Taitropin, a human growth hormone, and five used syringes from Williams' trash.

Days after that, Williams posted a video to his Facebook page from the Interstate Mullet Toss competition at the Flora-Bama. In the video he says "I'm making a video for my new store online, steroids.com," according to Kelley.

In June and again in August 2014, authorities said Williams sold a blend of testosterone compounds called Sustanon 300 and methyl testosterone to an FBI informant.

A month later, in September, FBI agents descended on Williams' home in Orange Beach with a search warrant in hand. Investigators seized a variety of steroids, syringes and bottles, among other items.

After the search, Kelley interviewed Williams. The 44-year-old "admitted to purchasing, using and selling steroids," Kelley wrote.

Authorities argued Williams was a danger to the community in a July 1 motion to have him detained but U.S. Magistrate Judge William Cassady denied the motion on July 2.

Court records indicate he was required to surrender his passport as a condition of his bond, which he did on July 7.
It was not immediately clear when a grand jury would hear the case.

According to Baldwin County Circuit Court records, Williams last faced charges following a bar fight at The Wharf in Orange Beach in December 2013.
He was charged with one count of third-degree assault. A jury found him not guilty in January 2015.


```
[COLOR=#FF0000]http://www.al.com/news/mobile/index.ssf/2015/07/orange_beach_fitness_trainer_a.html[/COLOR]
```


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 14, 2015)

Always a good idea to post your illegal activities on Facebook.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 14, 2015)

Accused of distributing thousands of dollars worth of steroids? They have FBI special agents investigating this dipshit? What a fuccking waste. And this all started because a confidential informant (I'm sure real trustworthy) said this dude was also selling coke and hydrocodone... retarded


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 14, 2015)

This guy sounds like he was asking for it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2015)

"My new store online steroids.com"

So does he own the site?


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Accused of distributing thousands of dollars worth of steroids? They have FBI special agents investigating this dipshit? What a fuccking waste. And this all started because a confidential informant (I'm sure real trustworthy) said this dude was also selling coke and hydrocodone... retarded



Yea hard to believe the FBI has nothing better to do than investigate a small time on the side steroid dealer. 17000 over the course of 2 years, dont quit your day job


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 14, 2015)

That's our lovely tax dollars at work unfortunately. I wonder how many people actually bought gear through the website


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah a whopping 610 dollars to Ukraine.  Dude from work just bought a young women from Ukraine for 40 grand and he prob beats her, and they're worried about 610 dollar for gear.  Hahahah what a Joke.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 14, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah a whopping 610 dollars to Ukraine.  *Dude from work just bought a young women from Ukraine for 40 grand* and he prob beats her, and they're worried about 610 dollar for gear.  Hahahah what a Joke.



For 40grand, Im beating everything on and in her


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 14, 2015)

That's what I'm saying bro!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 14, 2015)

wow.....wow


----------



## j2048b (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow thats y i laugghed when i was on fb and some dude offered me gh and a source haha, i said this is fb man ur cray cray no way im ordering crap like that from u or any of u undercover le

People keep thinking they are so safe that they go on fb and peddle their drugs.....geesh


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 14, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah a whopping 610 dollars to Ukraine.  Dude from work just bought a young women from Ukraine for 40 grand and he prob beats her, and they're worried about 610 dollar for gear.  Hahahah what a Joke.



Well, when a confidential informant comes forward and says he knows a guy selling steroids, cocaine, and hydrocodone among other drugs, what do you think the FBI is going to do? They obviously are going to investigate him, they have no idea how much product he's moving. Then once he posts his new online business selling steroids on facebook, you have to arrest him. Simply because he deserves it, if for no other reason.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 14, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Well, when a confidential informant comes forward and says he knows a guy selling steroids, cocaine, and hydrocodone among other drugs, what do you think the FBI is going to do? They obviously are going to investigate him, they have no idea how much product he's moving. Then once he posts his new online business selling steroids on facebook, you have to arrest him. Simply because he deserves it, if for no other reason.



Yeah, we're all aware of the situation, I was just making a statement about my look on this.  I think everyone knows why they went after the guys, and no way at all am I disputing that, so thank you captain obvious for pointing that out.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 14, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah, we're all aware of the situation, I was just making a statement about my look on this.  I think everyone knows why they went after the guys, and no way at all am I disputing that, so thank you captain obvious for pointing that out.



isn't that your dealer???????     LMAO


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 14, 2015)

I be trafficking hoes from other countries. So I'm getting to you next.  Hahhaah


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 14, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> I be trafficking hoes from other countries. So I'm getting to you next.  Hahhaah



sorry but I'm right here in the good ole US of A!


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 14, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah, we're all aware of the situation, I was just making a statement about my look on this.  I think everyone knows why they went after the guys, and no way at all am I disputing that, so thank you captain obvious for pointing that out.



If you're so aware of the situation, what are you whining about then? I thought it was a joke they arrested him?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 14, 2015)

This whole deal started with the bar brawl. He probably kicked someones ass so they started snitching on him. So investigators eventually bust in and find chump change. If it was a descent size operation, they would be hollering thousands of dollars worth of steroids. Not a variety of steroids syringes bottles this and that. lol that must have been embarrassing to find. Why the hell he went off and admitted this and that is ridiculous. Equally ludicrous as promoting a steroid website on video to his facebook. Even the judge feels sorry for this knucklehead.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 14, 2015)

Shit got real at the annual Mullet toss


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 14, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> If you're so aware of the situation, what are you whining about then? I thought it was a joke they arrested him?


what is a joke is how he ran his business and he's the joke.  I was making a joke about some weirdo I work with.   Jesus some people are way to serious on here.


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 14, 2015)

Damn, now I need a new source.


----------



## LEGACY LABS (Jul 18, 2015)

Guys gotta be careful its cat and mouse all the time


----------



## GSgator (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sure the entire operation cost upward of 100g's that's including the agents all the way down to the time prosecuting the case in the court house. I bet he rapped that agent for the vial I'm sure they paid 150 plus which are also tax dollars. There's so much more serious shit going on out there that would require the FBI's technical Abilities then this BS. They should have gave it to the local cops to deal with the government spends incredible amounts of money on BS like it's grown on trees or something lol.


----------



## GotClen (Sep 6, 2015)

That hits the nail on the head.  Plus we have to realize this LE guy has
A full work load.  Not just this one dude to look into for months on hand.
I'm sure this was one of many cases being investigated.  We make it sound like
Cops full a full time team watching this guy.  Sure they focused for special buys.
Follow him a bit to see him send money or maybe that can be watched online.

This bust seems to be a bust of one.  Not much of a impact to the aas world.
He was a fool.  Fools go down.  






Assassin32 said:


> Well, when a confidential informant comes forward and says he knows a guy selling steroids, cocaine, and hydrocodone among other drugs, what do you think the FBI is going to do? They obviously are going to investigate him, they have no idea how much product he's moving. Then once he posts his new online business selling steroids on facebook, you have to arrest him. Simply because he deserves it, if for no other reason.


----------



## wallyd (Sep 6, 2015)

Hard to believe someone could be this stupid!


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 6, 2015)

The coke and pills are what makes me somewhat ok with this. WE know there's a huge difference between actual addictive drugs and simple aas. Someone like that is someone we don't need/want in this community anyway. I know I would run away as fast as I could from a source that also peddled that crap.


----------



## -SD- (Sep 29, 2015)

Just about everything that could have gone wrong did


----------



## ninesevennine (Oct 25, 2015)

lol so is this a serious crime? poor guy

his own fault for being a dumbass though


----------

